# No more spilled beers (or sodas) !



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Captnron sold me a boat with no damn cup holders! After many spilled frosty cold beverages I almost asked for a full refund for the boat. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


Purchased a couple of velcro cup holders from Stow-Mate:

http://www.stowmate.com/AllProducts.html


Gonna give them the full test this weekend, but so far me likey. The beer can holders are wide enough to hold the can + large foam coozy. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> Captnron sold me a boat with no damn cup holders!  After many spilled frosty cold beverages I almost asked for a full refund for the boat.   [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
> 
> 
> Purchased a couple of velcro cup holders from Stow-Mate:
> ...


Full refund - NP.  Just bring her back home. 

As for needing holders you big sissy.   What makes you think I ever needed  a "holder".  I learned that a cold bheer was to be consumed and bheer never lasted long enough to be held, or cuddled for that matter. ;D ;D  It was a wham, bam, thank you.... - next!  I'm not so sure about you modern bheer sipp'n kids. ;D ;D ;D ;D  Guess I'm going to have to teach you how to pole and drink too? :-/  Gheeez. ;D ;D ;D ;D  I guess they are a nice touch till you get the hang of it though.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Full refund - NP. Just bring her back home.



I was afraid that would be the answer so I never asked. 


I wanna get over there and take a ride on the Glades Skiff. I'll pole....you hold my beer and show me how it's done. How are your weekends in September looking? See if you can get one of your kitchen passes and give me a call or send a pm.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got to teach these kids everything these days huh CR?

100 oz / 3 litre bheer capacity, hands free...










next best thing to this...










;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Cool find there JHR! Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> > Full refund - NP.  Just bring her back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll make it happen. I have to teach you how to pole and drink a bheer but seriously mine never last long enough to be a factor.  I do have to admit, the Glades Skiff can be poled one handed.  Whipray is a little more work. Now for water, Jan (Imacattack) has it all figured out and I adopted his method.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> Got to teach these kids everything these days huh CR?
> 
> 100 oz / 3 litre bheer capacity, hands free...
> 
> ...


Well, that's the water method I was talking about but I don't like bheer that isn't COLD. Straight from the ice to the lips. After one breath of air the da-m thing is gett'n warm. ;D ;D BTW - I prefer long necks.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> I take offense to that!!! [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

"flash back" flip flops with the built in flask 
beavis which company sells them


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> "flash back" flip flops with the built in flask
> beavis which company sells them



Reef

http://www.reef.com/productdetail/guys/footwear/sandals/2597


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > "flash back" flip flops with the built in flask
> > beavis which company sells them
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Reefs with the bottle opener on the bottom...  But a flask too???  Man I got jipped!!!  What will they think of next?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

> > > "flash back" flip flops with the built in flask
> > > beavis which company sells them
> >
> >
> ...


Bottle opener ='s chipped gelcoat :  Don't ask how I know.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

if you would drink faster you wont need cup holders!


----------



## mims (May 1, 2007)

beer belongs in your hand or the cooler. that is all.


----------

